# No freewebs site is loading??



## Skirmish (Apr 16, 2007)

For some reason no freewebs site will load for me unless I alternate the character encoding and even then it doesn't load fully.

Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## DJ-Zep (Mar 11, 2006)

It may be your firewall. Try looking for a blocked sites list in your firewall's control panel.


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

Also check certain Anti-Virus programs. Some programs have site blocking enabled. This is a good feature but freewebs may have been placed there accidently. 

Ensure that you do not remove any bad sites, only freewebs.


----------



## Skirmish (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks guys, I've gone so far as to turn my firewall and anti-virus off but still no luck  I'm on a wireless network and freewebs won't load on the other computers on the network either.


----------



## DJ-Zep (Mar 11, 2006)

Have you tried going to the freewebs main site (located at http://www.freewebs.com)?

Also, what browser are you using (e.g. Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera)?


----------



## Skirmish (Apr 16, 2007)

Yep  And it's funny you asked that, I tried on all 3 lol ah well.


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

That was a temp suggestion. You should turn both your firewall and anti-virus on since that doesn't look to be the cause of your problem.


----------



## DJ-Zep (Mar 11, 2006)

This may be a spyware problem. It wouldn't be a bad idea for you to have your computer checked out by our spyware specialists. Read how here.


----------

